# qcad



## ed71 (23 Juin 2004)

salut,

qui a réussi à installer qcad (comme expliqué ds a vos mac de ce moi), chez moi rien ne se passe, j'ai pourtant ce qu'il faut d'installé, je fais tourner drgeo par exemple, axyftp..

merci


----------



## maousse (24 Juin 2004)

ça s'installe par quel biais ? fink ? un package ? une compilation à la main ? désolé, je n'achète pas àvosmac.

un bref rappel serait pas mal


----------



## ed71 (24 Juin 2004)

via le terminal en tapant : sudo?fink?install?qcad (c'est un unstable)
je débute vraiment sur tout ce qui est open source, linux
sinon j'ai pu avec fink lancer l'install en l'envoyant ds le terminal et voilà ce que ca donne :


----------



## maousse (24 Juin 2004)

bien, ça passe par fink, il peut y avoir moyen de s'arranger.

donc ça plante sur la compilation de dlcompat (qui est une dépendance du package qcad, donc il est nécessaire) Le problème, c'est que d'installer qcad depuis la source, ça t'installe toutes les dépendances depuis le code source également. Tu peux essayer d'installer dlcompat en binaire (sous la forme d'un package précompilé, tout prêt), et de relancer l'installation de qcad par la suite.

Donc, tu fais :

```
sudo apt-get update
```
 (<= c'est pour mettre à jour la liste des packages précompilés disponibles par fink)


```
sudo apt-get upgrade
```
     (<= c'est pour mettre à jour les packages précompilés que tu aurais déjà installé)

ces deux commandes, tu peux les faire à chaque fois que tu veux installer quelquechose, ça permet de se remettre à niveau quoiqu'il arrive, avant d'installer de nouvelles choses.

ensuite, installe dlcompat, via un package précompilé :


```
sudo apt-get install dlcompat
```

et relance ton installation de qcad ensuite, dlcompat sera déjà installé, il ne cherchera pas à le réinstaller.

ça doit être, pour installer depuis le code source :

```
fink install qcad
```
ou quelquechose comme ça


----------



## ed71 (24 Juin 2004)

Last login: Thu Jun 24 08:10:18 on ttyp5
Welcome to Darwin!
PowerBook:~ isteph$ sudo apt-get update
Password:
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.3/release/main Packages            
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.3/release/main Release
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.3/release/crypto Packages
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.3/release/crypto Release
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.3/current/main Packages
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.3/current/main Release
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.3/current/crypto Packages
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.3/current/crypto Release
Reading Package Lists... Done                            
Building Dependency Tree... Done
PowerBook:~ isteph$ sudo apt-get upgrade
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
1 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0  not upgraded.
Need to get 753kB of archives. After unpacking 88.1MB will be used.
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
Get:1 http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.3/release/main libiconv 1.9.1-11 [753kB]
Fetched 753kB in 8s (92.5kB/s)                                                 
(Reading database ... 4901 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace libiconv 1.9.1-11 (using .../libiconv_1.9.1-11_darwin-powerpc.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libiconv ...
Setting up libiconv (1.9.1-11) ...

PowerBook:~ isteph$ sudo apt-get install dlcompat
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
Sorry, dlcompat is already the newest version.
0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0  not upgraded.
PowerBook:~ isteph$ fink install qcad
/usr/bin/sudo /sw/bin/fink  install qcad
Information about 3126 packages read in 4 seconds.
The following package will be installed or updated:
 qcad
The following 14 additional packages will be installed:
 dlcompat-dev dlcompat-shlibs libjpeg libjpeg-bin libjpeg-shlibs libpng3
 libpng3-shlibs qt3 qt3-designer qt3-doc qt3-linguist qt3-shlibs xfree86
 xfree86-shlibs
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
gzip -dc /sw/src/dlcompat-20030629.tar.gz | /sw/bin/tar -xf -  --no-same-owner --no-same-permissions 
patch -p1 </sw/fink/dists/unstable/main/finkinfo/libs/dlcompat.patch
patching file dlfcn.c
./configure --prefix=/sw --enable-fink --mandir=/sw/share/man
checking for gcc... gcc
checking for C compiler default output... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E -traditional-cpp
checking for egrep... grep -E
checking for ANSI C header files... no
checking for sys/types.h... no
checking for sys/stat.h... no
checking for stdlib.h... no
checking for string.h... no
checking for memory.h... no
checking for strings.h... no
checking for inttypes.h... no
checking for stdint.h... no
checking for unistd.h... no
checking mach-o/dyld.h usability... no
checking mach-o/dyld.h presence... no
checking for mach-o/dyld.h... no
configure: error: No dyld.h found, can not continue
### execution of ./configure failed, exit code 1
Failed: compiling dlcompat-20030629-15 failed
PowerBook:~ isteph$ 

voilà ce que ca donne.. apparament il dlcompa est deja installé et j'ai tjrs le meme soucis..
d'autres idées, en tout cas merci je vois que tu t'y connais, tu sais ou je pourrai trouver tout plein d'infos sur le commande de terminal?


----------



## kabutop (24 Juin 2004)

Hello,
 Il te manque les headers ... qui sont dans les paquages -dev 
 Donc : apt-get install dlcompat-dev

 Et la... ca va marcher !

 A+


----------



## ed71 (24 Juin 2004)

encore un chtit pb...

PowerBook:~ isteph$ apt-get install dlcompat-dev
E: Could not open lock file /sw/var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/sw/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
PowerBook:~ isteph$


----------



## maousse (24 Juin 2004)

bon, avant tout, tu as besoin de X11. tu as installé X11, ainsi que le X11 SDK ? ça se fait à l'installation de panther, mais on peut le refaire ensuite, le package X11 est sur le cd3 il me semble, et le SDK, c'est avec l'installation des developer tools il me semble.

Une fois que tu as installé ces deux trucs, il faut que tu le fasse prendre en compte par fink, qu'il sache qu'il existe et ne cherche pas à t'installer xfree86 en plus (c'est une application X11 différente de celle d'apple. Et celle d'apple est meilleure pour beaucoup de choses) :

fink install system-xfree86

après, il faut installer dlcompat dev et shlibs : (ça ne marchait pas le coup d'avant, car tu n'avais pas mis de 'sudo',  indispensable pour utiliser apt-get, ça donne les droits root sur une commande)

sudo apt-get install dlcompat-dev 
sudo apt-get install dlcompat-shlibs

avec tout ça, le point de problème à l'installation de dlcompat et de ses librairies devrait être du passé, relance :

fink install qcad

là ça va mouliner un moment sans doute, pour tout compiler (qt3, ça n'est pas un petit morceau)


----------



## ed71 (24 Juin 2004)

je continu à vous embeter (et encore merci)...

Last login: Thu Jun 24 13:32:53 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
PowerBook:~ isteph$ fink install system-xfree86
/usr/bin/sudo /sw/bin/fink  install system-xfree86
Password:
Information about 3126 packages read in 3 seconds.
No packages to install.
PowerBook:~ isteph$ sudo apt-get install dlcompat-dev
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
The following extra packages will be installed:
  dlcompat-shlibs 
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  dlcompat-dev dlcompat-shlibs 
0 packages upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0  not upgraded.
Need to get 11.8kB of archives. After unpacking 37.7MB will be used.
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
Get:1 http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.3/release/main dlcompat-shlibs 20030629-15 [9996B]
Get:2 http://us.dl.sourceforge.net 10.3/release/main dlcompat-dev 20030629-15 [1760B]
Fetched 11.8kB in 1s (8253B/s)                           
Selecting previously deselected package dlcompat-shlibs.
(Reading database ... 4924 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking dlcompat-shlibs (from .../dlcompat-shlibs_20030629-15_darwin-powerpc.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package dlcompat-dev.
Unpacking dlcompat-dev (from .../dlcompat-dev_20030629-15_darwin-powerpc.deb) ...
Setting up dlcompat-shlibs (20030629-15) ...

Setting up dlcompat-dev (20030629-15) ...
PowerBook:~ isteph$ sudo apt-get install dlcompat-shlibs
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
Sorry, dlcompat-shlibs is already the newest version.
0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0  not upgraded.
PowerBook:~ isteph$ fink install qcad
/usr/bin/sudo /sw/bin/fink  install qcad
Information about 3126 packages read in 2 seconds.
The following package will be installed or updated:
 qcad
The following 12 additional packages will be installed:
 libjpeg libjpeg-bin libjpeg-shlibs libpng3 libpng3-shlibs qt3 qt3-designer
 qt3-doc qt3-linguist qt3-shlibs xfree86 xfree86-shlibs
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
gzip -dc /sw/src/jpegsrc.v6b.tar.gz | /sw/bin/tar -xf -  --no-same-owner --no-same-permissions 
cp -f /sw/lib/fink/update/config.guess .
cp -f /sw/lib/fink/update/config.sub .
cp -f /sw/lib/fink/update/ltconfig .
cp -f /sw/lib/fink/update/ltmain.sh .
patch -p1 </sw/fink/dists/unstable/main/finkinfo/graphics/libjpeg.patch
patching file jpeglib.h
./configure --prefix=/sw --enable-shared --enable-static
checking for gcc... gcc
checking whether the C compiler (gcc  -L/sw/lib) works... yes
checking whether the C compiler (gcc  -L/sw/lib) is a cross-compiler... no
checking whether we are using GNU C... yes
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for function prototypes... yes
checking for stddef.h... no
checking for stdlib.h... no
checking for string.h... no
checking for size_t... not ANSI, perhaps it is in sys/types.h
checking for sys/types.h... no
no
Type size_t is not defined in any of the usual places.
Try putting "typedef unsigned int size_t;" in jconfig.h.
checking for type unsigned char... yes
checking for type unsigned short... yes
checking for type void... yes
checking for working const... yes
checking for inline... __inline__
checking for broken incomplete types... ok
checking for short external names... ok
checking to see if char is signed... yes
checking to see if right shift is signed... yes
checking to see if fopen accepts b spec... no
checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking host system type... powerpc-apple-darwin7.4.0
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for gcc... gcc
checking whether we are using GNU C... yes
checking for object suffix... o
checking for executable suffix... no
checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fno-common
checking if gcc PIC flag -fno-common works... yes
checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if gcc supports -c -o file.lo... yes
checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions ... no
checking if gcc static flag -static works... none
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking for ld used by GCC... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... no
checking whether the linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -p
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -p output... ok
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... unsupported
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking dynamic linker characteristics... darwin7.4.0 dyld
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
checking for objdir... .libs
creating libtool
checking libjpeg version number... 62
creating ./config.status
creating Makefile
creating jconfig.h
perl -pi -e 's,-undefined suppress,,g; s,-flat_namespace,,g' libtool
make
./libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -I/sw/include -I. -c ./jcapimin.c
mkdir .libs
gcc -O2 -I/sw/include -I. -c ./jcapimin.c  -fno-common -DPIC -o .libs/jcapimin.lo
In file included from jcapimin.c:20:
jinclude.h:46:19: stdio.h: No such file or directory
jinclude.h:60:21: strings.h: No such file or directory
In file included from jcapimin.c:21:
jpeglib.h:719: error: parse error before "size_t"
jpeglib.h:719: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union
jpeglib.h:724: error: parse error before '}' token
jpeglib.h:731: error: parse error before "size_t"
jpeglib.h:731: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union
jpeglib.h:738: error: parse error before '}' token
jpeglib.h:763: error: parse error before "size_t"
jpeglib.h:765: error: parse error before "size_t"
jpeglib.h:905: error: parse error before "size_t"
jpeglib.h:907: error: parse error before "size_t"
jpeglib.h:914: error: parse error before "FILE"
jpeglib.h:915: error: parse error before "FILE"
In file included from jpeglib.h:1096,
                 from jcapimin.c:21:
jpegint.h:378: error: parse error before "size_t"
jcapimin.c:30: error: parse error before "size_t"
jcapimin.c: In function `jpeg_CreateCompress':
jcapimin.c:35: error: `cinfo' undeclared (first use in this function)
jcapimin.c:35: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
jcapimin.c:35: error: for each function it appears in.)
jcapimin.c:35: error: `NULL' undeclared (first use in this function)
jcapimin.c:36: error: `version' undeclared (first use in this function)
jcapimin.c:38: error: `structsize' undeclared (first use in this function)
jcapimin.c:38: error: `size_t' undeclared (first use in this function)
jcapimin.c:38: error: parse error before "sizeof"
jcapimin.c:51: error: parse error before "sizeof"
jcapimin.c:51: error: parse error before ')' token
jcapimin.c: In function `jpeg_suppress_tables':
jcapimin.c:126: error: `NULL' undeclared (first use in this function)
jcapimin.c: In function `jpeg_finish_compress':
jcapimin.c:163: error: `NULL' undeclared (first use in this function)
jcapimin.c:178: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
jcapimin.c: In function `jpeg_write_tables':
jcapimin.c:261: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
jcapimin.c:267: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
make: *** [jcapimin.lo] Error 1
### execution of make failed, exit code 2
Failed: compiling libjpeg-6b-16 failed
PowerBook:~ isteph$


----------



## maousse (24 Juin 2004)

hé ben, si ça bloque à chaque package, t'as pas fini :rateau: on sent que c'est des versions encore en test sérieux 

sinon, sur avosmac, ils disent que ça devrait se passer sans problème ? hé ben, ils en ont eu de la chance  

bon, là, il bloque sur libjpg.... voilà la liste de ce qu'il veut installer :


> The following 12 additional packages will be installed:
> libjpeg libjpeg-bin libjpeg-shlibs libpng3 libpng3-shlibs qt3 qt3-designer
> qt3-doc qt3-linguist qt3-shlibs xfree86 xfree86-shlibs


puisque ça bloque en compilant, essaie d'installer le package en binaire , pas un 'sudo apt-get install nomdupaquet', en reprenant le nom donné dans la liste que je viens de citer. Fais de même pour tout autre package où ça bloque.

Sinon, il veut toujours t'installer xfree86, X11 et X11 SDK sont bien installés, déjà ?


----------



## ed71 (24 Juin 2004)

je viens d'installer x11SDK (avec son package qui est sur le cd xcode de panther) car il ne devait pas l'etre sinon x11 lui il l'est et voilà tjrs le bordel...:

Last login: Thu Jun 24 14:16:22 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
PowerBook:~ isteph$ fink install qcad
/usr/bin/sudo /sw/bin/fink  install qcad
Information about 3127 packages read in 2 seconds.
The following package will be installed or updated:
 qcad
The following 10 additional packages will be installed:
 libjpeg libjpeg-bin libjpeg-shlibs libpng3 libpng3-shlibs qt3 qt3-designer
 qt3-doc qt3-linguist qt3-shlibs
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
gzip -dc /sw/src/jpegsrc.v6b.tar.gz | /sw/bin/tar -xf -  --no-same-owner --no-same-permissions 
cp -f /sw/lib/fink/update/config.guess .
cp -f /sw/lib/fink/update/config.sub .
cp -f /sw/lib/fink/update/ltconfig .
cp -f /sw/lib/fink/update/ltmain.sh .
patch -p1 </sw/fink/dists/unstable/main/finkinfo/graphics/libjpeg.patch
patching file jpeglib.h
./configure --prefix=/sw --enable-shared --enable-static
checking for gcc... gcc
checking whether the C compiler (gcc  -L/sw/lib) works... yes
checking whether the C compiler (gcc  -L/sw/lib) is a cross-compiler... no
checking whether we are using GNU C... yes
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for function prototypes... yes
checking for stddef.h... no
checking for stdlib.h... no
checking for string.h... no
checking for size_t... not ANSI, perhaps it is in sys/types.h
checking for sys/types.h... no
no
Type size_t is not defined in any of the usual places.
Try putting "typedef unsigned int size_t;" in jconfig.h.
checking for type unsigned char... yes
checking for type unsigned short... yes
checking for type void... yes
checking for working const... yes
checking for inline... __inline__
checking for broken incomplete types... ok
checking for short external names... ok
checking to see if char is signed... yes
checking to see if right shift is signed... yes
checking to see if fopen accepts b spec... no
checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking host system type... powerpc-apple-darwin7.4.0
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for gcc... gcc
checking whether we are using GNU C... yes
checking for object suffix... o
checking for executable suffix... no
checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fno-common
checking if gcc PIC flag -fno-common works... yes
checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if gcc supports -c -o file.lo... yes
checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions ... no
checking if gcc static flag -static works... none
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking for ld used by GCC... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... no
checking whether the linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -p
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -p output... ok
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... unsupported
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking dynamic linker characteristics... darwin7.4.0 dyld
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
checking for objdir... .libs
creating libtool
checking libjpeg version number... 62
creating ./config.status
creating Makefile
creating jconfig.h
perl -pi -e 's,-undefined suppress,,g; s,-flat_namespace,,g' libtool
make
./libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -I/sw/include -I. -c ./jcapimin.c
mkdir .libs
gcc -O2 -I/sw/include -I. -c ./jcapimin.c  -fno-common -DPIC -o .libs/jcapimin.lo
In file included from jcapimin.c:20:
jinclude.h:46:19: stdio.h: No such file or directory
jinclude.h:60:21: strings.h: No such file or directory
In file included from jcapimin.c:21:
jpeglib.h:719: error: parse error before "size_t"
jpeglib.h:719: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union
jpeglib.h:724: error: parse error before '}' token
jpeglib.h:731: error: parse error before "size_t"
jpeglib.h:731: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union
jpeglib.h:738: error: parse error before '}' token
jpeglib.h:763: error: parse error before "size_t"
jpeglib.h:765: error: parse error before "size_t"
jpeglib.h:905: error: parse error before "size_t"
jpeglib.h:907: error: parse error before "size_t"
jpeglib.h:914: error: parse error before "FILE"
jpeglib.h:915: error: parse error before "FILE"
In file included from jpeglib.h:1096,
                 from jcapimin.c:21:
jpegint.h:378: error: parse error before "size_t"
jcapimin.c:30: error: parse error before "size_t"
jcapimin.c: In function `jpeg_CreateCompress':
jcapimin.c:35: error: `cinfo' undeclared (first use in this function)
jcapimin.c:35: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
jcapimin.c:35: error: for each function it appears in.)
jcapimin.c:35: error: `NULL' undeclared (first use in this function)
jcapimin.c:36: error: `version' undeclared (first use in this function)
jcapimin.c:38: error: `structsize' undeclared (first use in this function)
jcapimin.c:38: error: `size_t' undeclared (first use in this function)
jcapimin.c:38: error: parse error before "sizeof"
jcapimin.c:51: error: parse error before "sizeof"
jcapimin.c:51: error: parse error before ')' token
jcapimin.c: In function `jpeg_suppress_tables':
jcapimin.c:126: error: `NULL' undeclared (first use in this function)
jcapimin.c: In function `jpeg_finish_compress':
jcapimin.c:163: error: `NULL' undeclared (first use in this function)
jcapimin.c:178: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
jcapimin.c: In function `jpeg_write_tables':
jcapimin.c:261: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
jcapimin.c:267: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
make: *** [jcapimin.lo] Error 1
### execution of make failed, exit code 2
Failed: compiling libjpeg-6b-16 failed
PowerBook:~ isteph$ sudo apt-get install jpeglib
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
E: Couldn't find package jpeglib
PowerBook:~ isteph$


----------



## maousse (24 Juin 2004)

ok, tu as réinstallé le SDK, c'est bien. Il faut dont que tu refasses, 'fink install system-xfree86' 

sinon, il faut bien respecter les nom, c'est libjpg, pas jpeglib.... :rateau:

sudo apt-get install libjpeg

profite en pour installer libpng aussi, ça t'évitera de le compiler, en l'installant sous forme d'un binaire

sudo apt-get install libpng3

et relance l'install de qcad après ça. C'est beau le monde du libre, hein ?


----------



## ed71 (24 Juin 2004)

suite...

Last login: Thu Jun 24 14:41:26 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
PowerBook:~ isteph$ sudo fink install qcad
Information about 3127 packages read in 5 seconds.
The following package will be installed or updated:
 qcad
The following 5 additional packages will be installed:
 qt3 qt3-designer qt3-doc qt3-linguist qt3-shlibs
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
Failed: can't remove existing directory qt3-3.2.3-23
PowerBook:~ isteph$


----------



## patlek (24 Juin 2004)

Petite parenthese... quand je vois çà, je me dis qu'il vaut mieux que je me tienne a l' écart de tout ce qui est X11!!!... çà me fait peur!!!! (Espérons que avec Tiger, il y aurat un pousse-boutons pour remplacer tout çà (Je suis trés "pousse-boutons", c' est pour çà que j' ai un Mac!!)))

Il n' y a aucun risque de pourrir Os X avec toutes ces manoeuvres??


----------



## maousse (24 Juin 2004)

bon, j'espère que ça vaut le coup, qcad, on y est presque, il n'y a plus que 6 packages à faire passer... 

fink cleanup
fink scanpackages
fink purge qt3

fais ça avant de relancer fink install qcad, ça devrait enlever le dossier qt3-3.2.3-23 qui s'est glissé là prématurément. (sinon, cherche ce dossier dans la hiérarchie de /sw , et enlève le par le finder. ne touche que ce qui a qt3 dans le nom)


----------



## ed71 (24 Juin 2004)

j'ai fais la manip, effacé le dossier qt3.... et relancer le terminal et install qcad et voici la fin du bin's ;

/sw/src/qt3-3.2.3-23/qt-x11-free-3.2.3/include/qvaluelist.h: In destructor `
   QValueList<T>::~QValueList() [with T = QChar]':
/sw/src/qt3-3.2.3-23/qt-x11-free-3.2.3/include/qvaluestack.h:50:   instantiated from `QValueStack<T>::QValueStack() [with T = QChar]'
project.cpp:158:   instantiated from here
/sw/src/qt3-3.2.3-23/qt-x11-free-3.2.3/include/qvaluelist.h:440: error: request 
   for member `derefAndDelete' in `*sh', which is of non-aggregate type `int'
make: *** [project.o] Error 1
qmake failed to build. Aborting.

  Qt must first be configured using the "configure" script.

make: *** [.qmake.cache] Error 1
### execution of /var/tmp/tmp.2.SCiWkM failed, exit code 2
Failed: compiling qt3-3.2.3-23 failed
PowerBook:~ isteph$




et le début ;



owerBook:~ isteph$ sudo fink install qcad
Information about 3127 packages read in 2 seconds.
The following package will be installed or updated:
 qcad
The following 5 additional packages will be installed:
 qt3 qt3-designer qt3-doc qt3-linguist qt3-shlibs
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
bzip2 -dc /sw/src/qt-x11-free-3.2.3.tar.bz2 | /sw/bin/tar -xf -  --no-same-owner --no-same-permissions 
/var/tmp/tmp.1.ZToIFp
/var/tmp/tmp.1.ZToIFp: line 2: /sw/fink/dists/unstable/main/finkinfo/x11/qt3.patch: No such file or directory
/var/tmp/tmp.2.SCiWkM
Package `qt3' is not available.
Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.

This is the Qt/X11 Free Edition.

You are licensed to use this software under the terms of either
the Q Public License (QPL) or the GNU General Public License (GPL).

Type 'Q' to view the Q Public License.
Type 'G' to view the GNU General Public License.
Type 'yes' to accept this license offer.
Type 'no' to decline this license offer.

Do you accept the terms of either license? 
Creating qmake. Please wait...
c++ -c -o project.o -I. -Igenerators -Igenerators/unix -Igenerators/win32 -Igenerators/mac -I/sw/src/qt3-3.2.3-23/qt-x11-free-3.2.3/include/qmake -I/sw/src/qt3-3.2.3-23/qt-x11-free-3.2.3/include -I/sw/src/qt3-3.2.3-23/qt-x11-free-3.2.3/include -DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC -DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES -DQT_NO_COMPONENT -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPRESS -I/sw/src/qt3-3.2.3-23/qt-x11-free-3.2.3/mkspecs/darwin-g++ -DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP project.cpp
In file included from /sw/src/qt3-3.2.3-23/qt-x11-free-3.2.3/include/qiodevice.h:43,
                 from /sw/src/qt3-3.2.3-23/qt-x11-free-3.2.3/include/qtextstream.h:42,
                 from /sw/src/qt3-3.2.3-23/qt-x11-free-3.2.3/include/qtl.h:43,
                 from /sw/src/qt3-3.2.3-23/qt-x11-free-3.2.3/include/qvaluelist.h:42,
                 from /sw/src/qt3-3.2.3-23/qt-x11-free-3.2.3/include/qstringlist.h:42,
                 from project.h:39,
                 from project.cpp:36:
/sw/src/qt3-3.2.3-23/qt-x11-free-3.2.3/include/


----------

